# monolith setup



## namuk (May 27, 2008)

onkyo sr875 + Monolith-DF after running audessy what is best settings too set on amp ? LPF of LFE do i set this too 120hz (this is not touched by audessy) and in sp level section and subwoofer dB what would be best setting for this . i have seen some reports (on here) that audessy sets this too high.

on the sub variable phase control what does this mean and were do i set it too and were do i set the Low Level Gain. i downloaded the pdf manual but it does not explane much.

me old sub had volume and high cut so the new dials are new too me and i just want to no basics for setting the monolith up when i get it instead of blowing the dam thing up first day 

any info would be good
thanks


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

What fronts do you have? If they can go down to 50HZ or so, most folks like an 80HZ crossover (in your AVR), on your sub, the Freq Control should always be at 120HZ so that it is not interfering with the crossover in your AVR. On your sub, as for level settings, you need a sound level meter, we can't just tell you what to set it to without knowing what your sound level meter reads during test tones.

Don't plug in the High Level input, keep the High level gain at Min.

On phase, play some music with continuous mid and low bass, and spin that phase dial until the bass sounds the punchiest (most strong and focused).

Want an even more accurate picture for both phase and level? Use Room EQ Wizard.


----------



## namuk (May 27, 2008)

eugovector said:


> What fronts do you have? If they can go down to 50HZ or so, most folks like an 80HZ crossover (in your AVR), on your sub, the Freq Control should always be at 120HZ so that it is not interfering with the crossover in your AVR. On your sub, as for level settings, you need a sound level meter, we can't just tell you what to set it to without knowing what your sound level meter reads during test tones.
> 
> Don't plug in the High Level input, keep the High level gain at Min.
> 
> ...


http://www.acoustic-energy.co.uk/About_AE/Product_history/Aegis_1 2 3.asp

the fronts are ageis 3 see above link


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi namuk. With Audyssey, you can change the setting after you have run the set up. You could change the bass cutoff to 80-100 HZ. It won't affect the Audyssey except for the bass cutoff freq. Follow the last 2 posts to get the best sound. Have fun, Dennis


----------



## namuk (May 27, 2008)

drdoan said:


> Hi namuk. With Audyssey, you can change the setting after you have run the set up. You could change the bass cutoff to 80-100 HZ. It won't affect the Audyssey except for the bass cutoff freq. Follow the last 2 posts to get the best sound. Have fun, Dennis


hi

my rears are 40Hz – 23kHz 89db

fronts are 34Hz – 27kHz 90db

centre 50-20khz 90db


so if i set them at 80hz on amp and LPF to LFE too 120hz 

is that best then


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

yep


----------



## namuk (May 27, 2008)

eugovector said:


> yep


ok will try 

also have not got a spl meter yet i am still new too this working the spl meter is another question never new i whould need one with theses audio auto setups me old amp never had it i just set eveything too 100hz due to i thought 80hz was thx only


----------

